
Mall security bot knocks down toddler, breaks Asimov's first law of robotics - chopin
http://www.theverge.com/2016/7/13/12170640/mall-security-robot-k5-knocks-down-toddler
======
f_allwein
interesting how different the accounts from both sides are - "bot knocks down
toddler" vs "child ran towards bot and fell"...

